# Blackstone Cemetery 2012 photos



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Here are shots from Blackstone Cemetery Halloween 2012. I had taken almost everything down in preparation for Hurricane Sandy to blow through and so was faced with the prospect of setting almost it all back up again in one day. To add to that the rain just didn't let up with a steady drizzle or light rain all day and into the evening. I was able to get a lot done and although it's not as detailed as I would have liked to have made it and had to leave some things unfinished but everyone who came by were really impressed and loved it!

The wet weather didn't stop anyone though we had almost a record turn-out. I still have to do a formal count but I estimate we had at least 260-270 trick-or-treaters with probably an equal number of adults. Many times a car or van would pull up as they saw us on my website and made a special trip to check out the haunt which was really great. Thanks go out to my family for all their help in making the night a big success! Now, even as I work at cleaning up and putting things away in storage, my thoughts turn to next year and I start planning what can be improved or added!! Happy Halloween 2012!

Overall shot of the haunt as seen from the street...










First up the cemetery...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

more of the cemetery...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

walking up the driveway to the front door witch's porch...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

the haunted cornfield out front greets the TOTs...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

here are some shots of myself and family helping out as scare actors...










my 7 year old daughter had a great night dressed as a zombie scaring any and all that came by...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

and finally here is what it looks like today - the clean up will continue for a while yet... (sigh!)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

As always, just beautiful! The rain, in a strange way, actually complimented the displays this year, especially the graveyard scenes. I love your pumpkin mask. Is there a tutorial on this somewhere. I'm seeing ideas I'd love to "borrow". Your family looked great and how fun to have them take part in the haunting. I've always been inspired by your detailed displays and this year was no different. Just perfect my friend!
The final shots during the tear down are sadly familiar. I took down our fence/columns/facades today as wel, and the basement rec room is just covered in props and still damp costumes and jute netting. I have my weekend cut out for me, as do you I see!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That looks great! I really like the haunted cornfield (esp the lighting) and the zombie with glasses.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, the inside of your house looks like the inside of our house right now!:googly:

You have such a beautiful haunt and you know how to showcase it in photos. You could put those in a calendar. Oh wait....:jol:

You daughter is a doll even in zombie makeup


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I was in such a black and depressed mood leading up to Halloween with all the horrific weather reports coming in and having to dismantle and setup again in the rain really sucked but by Halloween night it was all worth it! It wasn't perfect and I wish I had time to add additional details I had planned along with the missing fog and lightning but there's always next year!

jdubbya: The pumpkinhead is what I normally use for my scarecrow but I thought to change it up and use it for a costume this year. The oversized skull with the antlers is what will be used with my in-progress stalkaround costume. I have some making of pics and details of the pumpkinhead on my website.

http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/scarecrow.html


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic photos and display - well done!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WoW! Very nice! Did I see a pig head in there? Love it!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Really quite stunning. I love the way the corn field looks afire.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Holy you-know-what, that is amazing! And your costume makes you fit right in! Gorgeous set-up.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love the horned giant skull! Reminds me of my two favorite images.



















I will be appropriating this for my next haunt!

Once again an awesome haunt Uruk-Hai !


----------



## murpup (Aug 1, 2011)

I am dumbfounded by how cool this looks


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Can't even pick out favorites, I just love it all.... eh, I'm going to try, LOL. Love the faces on the Jacks in the haunted corn stalk section, gives it such a menacing feel... your stones always blow me away, always. And your actors just looked so very perfect... I bet this was a great night, earlier glitches and all. LOVE it!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

THANKS again everyone!! It really means a lot.

Noah: yes it's a cheap "Saw" mask that I took the long black hair off of and put over a wig head wrapped in a black garbage bag. Sort of "Lord of the Flies" as that image of the pig's head on a stake always freaked me out.

Devils' Chariot: That image of the Horned God from Sláine was one of the images that inspired me. The skull will be used in my 9' stalk around costume next year (I hope) and I was going for sort of a Wendigo/Horned God/Evil Spirit of the Forest sort of thing. I'd be more than honoured if you did a version of it. The skull is just a cheap giant foam skull readily available. For the antlers I considered making them out of paper macho but after several failed attempts to get the complex curves right I got a set of plastic antlers from Bass Pro Shops. Apparently the hunters use them to clack together to attract the bucks but they were just what I needed. A bit on the heavy side but not too bad.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

The amount of jealousy I feel right now is probably not healthy... but there is also inspiration! Your gravestones are my favorite to look at (drool over). They are so detailed, and look so real! 
I guess, on the bright side for myself, my clean up is juuuust about done ;-)


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Gorylovescene said:


> The amount of jealousy I feel right now is probably not healthy... but there is also inspiration! Your gravestones are my favorite to look at (drool over). They are so detailed, and look so real!
> I guess, on the bright side for myself, my clean up is juuuust about done ;-)


HA! Now it's my turn to be jealous! My clean-up has really just started (trying to dry everything out as we speak) and it will probably be many weeks before I can relax. Then it's on to that "other" holiday!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic as usual. You are definitely a master haunter. Your painting techniques have been a great resource to me and probably everyone else. Thanks for sharing, it's very much appreciated. Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Everything looked just Super, so much to look at and take in, Yay!


----------

